# Budget rod advice for pier kings....



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok, I've caught kings before on bass gear and braid for the hell of it, and lately I've been using a Penn 4500ss loaded with 12# mono for drifting both from boats and off the pier. However, the 4500ss is going to be designated for casting Gotchas and spoons for spanish/blues this year, and I've just picked up a bargain 7500ss (still going to use 12# mono, just 300+yds of it) for kings just because I've had some close calls from the pier in the past with regards to line capacity.

I use a 7' MH BPS Tourney Special (freshwater) on the 4500ss, but I don't have a decent rod for the 7500ss yet and an identical rod won't work due to the larger reel seating which is a disappointment. And before someone criticizes my choice in light gear, let me say that I haven't lost any kings to my previous setups unless they wrapped me around a piling, and that I have landed kings over 20# perfectly fine on even lighter tackle.

I'm looking for a 7'-ish medium to medium-heavy rod with fairly fast action at the tip and a line rating no higher than 20# or so since I want it to bend before drag comes off with 12# line similarly to my plugging rod. It might also be used to cast at a ling or two if I get the chance, so that's a consideration as well. 


Any suggestions? I'm just not sure because outside of some inshore gear for reds and trout I haven't actually bought much saltwater gear that didn't double as freshwater gear - i.e. the reel seatings were interchangeable. :confused1:


Soooo, I'm looking for:

-6'6" - 7'6" length
-medium to medium heavy
-medium to fast tip/action
-capable of both flex and leverage with 12lb mono
-decently lightweight
-2-piece would be amazing for travel...
-budget oriented


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ugly stik something in the big water series
http://cgi.ebay.com/UGLY-STIK-7-Rod...438?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5642f70536

http://cgi.ebay.com/UGLY-STIK-8-Rod...027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5643099583


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

7' gator rod, I dont remember the model # on blank. I had a 450 ssg on it for redfish and it was a good setup. You will need a butt cap as I robbed it for another project.....

$50? 
Attached Thumbnails  

Like this one?


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> Ugly stik something in the big water series
> http://cgi.ebay.com/UGLY-STIK-7-Rod...438?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5642f70536
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/UGLY-STIK-8-Rod...027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5643099583


 Yea maybe a Ugly Stick....or you could spend a lilttle more $ at one of our Bait and Tackle stores


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

timeflies said:


> 7' gator rod, I dont remember the model # on blank. I had a 450 ssg on it for redfish and it was a good setup. You will need a butt cap as I robbed it for another project.....


Is it a one piece or two piece blank? It's tempting either way, but I also have a Bass Pro coupon I could use toward an Ugly Stik as was suggested.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! Keep them coming if anyone else has any.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

One piece


----------



## HunterSal (Apr 12, 2011)

Buy a star 8' rod at J and M Tackle for $110. I actually have a 750 spinfisher ssm on the rod, caught many Gulf State Pier Kings on it.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks again all. 

For now I've received a 2-piece, 7' medium Offshore Angler Power Plus "Trophy Class" rod rated 12-25lb. It's a cheapie to be sure... (19.99?) but I didn't really have to spend anything on it so I guess I'll see how it holds up for a while. If it snaps while I'm fishing in the next few weeks - it's back to Bass Pro for me to get something else (I got the receipt for it).

I'll report back after some stress tests and regular fishing. Who knows? It might be ok... :001_unsure:


----------

